# Server Issues, and Site ShutDown....



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2005)

Over the last few months we have seen numerous slowdowns, brown outs and black outs.  Today, beginning early this morning, MT ground to a halt.

 I've been going back and forth with Matt at RackNine all day to solve this mess once and for all.  This required shutting down the forums for most of the day.

 After more tests that we can remember we have found the source of the slowdowns and removed it.  The problem had nothing to do with the server or the network, but was caused by an issue outside either their or our control.

 I sincerely apologize to everyone for the problems, and want to extend a heartfelt thank you to Matt and everyone at RackNine for getting this matter fixed.

 :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2005)

In order to finish the process of code clean ups, I will be shutting MartialTalk down for several hours in the near future in order to do some long overdue maintainance on the software and database.  I'll be posting a notification with more specific details and the date shortly.


----------

